# A more dynamic approach to drawing a two piece corner cabinet in eCabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

This is an update on how you can draw a corner cabinet with a two piece deck and top in ecabinets. This is a lot more dynamic. So be sure to check it out.
https://youtu.be/77STpRMeU7E


----------

